# Noise Rock/ No Wave/ Experimental Music



## Sorklaoter (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody like it? It's my favorite kind of music and I haven't really seen anyone talk about it on here which surprises me because it's the trippiest music I've ever heard (subjectively). Bands like Lightning Bolt, Sonic Youth, Wolf Eyes, Swans, NON, Arab on Radar, Sun Ra (fucked up space jazz), Mars, Teenage Jesus and the Jerks, etc...There's just something about making patterns out of ugly noises that I really love. It sends me to another fucking zone in my head


----------



## alberts (Jan 13, 2011)

I smell ya


----------



## Sorklaoter (Jan 13, 2011)

Whatcha mean? Haha any cool bands you can recommend?


----------



## alberts (Jan 13, 2011)

_I am not good at putting music in to categories. I will sound like an idiot listing But I jam to some Can, Frank Zappa, Miles Davis, Animal Collective, Fuck Buttons, _Panda Bear. I have tripped out to plenty of Sun Ra, but don't know much by him. Would you recommend any Sun Ra joints?


----------



## Sorklaoter (Jan 14, 2011)

I know all about that trying to lump shit into one category thing, it just sucks. fuck it. But yeah listen to Cosmic Tones for Mental Therapy by Sun Ra, that shit's wicked. And all those bands that you listed are great


----------



## alberts (Jan 14, 2011)

nice.. on my way to youtube... peace


----------



## Wooomb (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh my god, you listen to Lightning Bolt? You are a good person..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jan 16, 2011)

'_Sonic Youth_' is awesome.

_'Minus The Bear'_ is dope. 

And if you like the awkward twisted somewhat "uncomfortable" sounds older '_Cursive_' is good. new Cursive is way more tight.

_'NOFX_' even does a lot horrible sounds on purpose to get a certain feeling/message across. They're punk though.


OH, And _'The Sound Of Animals Fighting'_. Fucking great all these fucks....


----------



## redivider (Jan 17, 2011)

does portishead count???

[youtube]Vg1jyL3cr60[/youtube]

you might recognize the band, they're on HOUSE, the TV show, all the time.....


----------



## Sorklaoter (Jan 24, 2011)

I love Portishead, but I have to hear more of them. The only album I have is live at the Roseland in NYC


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jan 25, 2011)

[youtube]5HWc5Gn6euo[/youtube]

[youtube]hAwxDnSaO-0[/youtube]

[youtube]GUmzm4eDw_M[/youtube]


enjoiiwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 30, 2011)

Portisheads album dummy is really good, lightning bolt, minus the bear, scratch acid, white striped, vines, verve, deftones, lightning bolt, minus the bear. All of them are really good really check them out


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 30, 2011)

AND I AM FUCKING LOVING THIS SOUND OF ANIMALS FIGHTING BAND!!!!!! What are some of the best albums? And does their singer always have that like high pitched voice? I mean I still love it either way, but...


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 2, 2011)

lol all their albums are sexcellent mang. they're kind of a underground super-group... with members from a bunch of different bands. RX Bandits (which kick fucking ass too mostly their later albums in this context/genre), chiodos, and some emo punk band idk their name.. 



-Tiger & the Duke 
-Lover, the lord has left us

those are their two best albums thus far IMHO.. but their newest one is dope as hell too


oh, and check out the band Zech's Marquise, saw them ..they toured w/ RXB this past summer. THAT, my friend, was a terrific show. http://www.myspace.com/zechsmarquise


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Feb 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;mrAoCp3nI0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrAoCp3nI0w&feature=related[/video]


saw them in boston on their reunion tour.........these guys are over 40. Still haven't seen a better band live. 

best fucking band ever.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Feb 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;jUgheRz9hPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUgheRz9hPQ[/video]


----------



## redivider (Mar 2, 2011)

Sigur Ros???

[youtube]PivyJUU3k3w[/youtube]


----------



## assanka (Mar 5, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> *these guys are over 40. **Still haven't seen a better band live.*


Yow turned 50 last year. JL will be missed. One of the best live bands ever. Scratch Acid were great live as well. 

By your username I assume you are also a fan of their side projects?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorklaoter said:


> Anybody like it? It's my favorite kind of music and I haven't really seen anyone talk about it on here which surprises me because it's the trippiest music I've ever heard (subjectively). Bands like Lightning Bolt, Sonic Youth, Wolf Eyes, Swans, NON, Arab on Radar, Sun Ra (fucked up space jazz), Mars, Teenage Jesus and the Jerks, etc...There's just something about making patterns out of ugly noises that I really love. It sends me to another fucking zone in my head


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5FBhGNwiTU

Sounds like something you'd here in a bar in a Star Wars film.


----------



## redivider (Mar 12, 2011)

here's a good band from Chile... 

[youtube]N41zd8iURdw[/youtube]


----------



## assanka (Mar 13, 2011)

jacktorson said:


> * NON *


Wow. Strange to run into someone here who knows who NON is. Boyd has a new album coming out. Z've is involved to some extent, from what I understand.


----------



## I already Node (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorklaoter said:


> Anybody like it? It's my favorite kind of music and I haven't really seen anyone talk about it on here which surprises me because it's the trippiest music I've ever heard (subjectively). Bands like Lightning Bolt, Sonic Youth, Wolf Eyes, Swans, NON, Arab on Radar, Sun Ra (fucked up space jazz), Mars, Teenage Jesus and the Jerks, etc...There's just something about making patterns out of ugly noises that I really love. It sends me to another fucking zone in my head


I can dig it! First Sonic Youth cd I got when I was like 13 had pot in it! 

Been playing music for about 17 years and don't play with my band anymore but still play at home check out some of my recent stuff!

http://www.myspace.com/penny.for.your.ears/?pm_cmp=nav


----------

